# Furring A Head With a Moving Jaw



## HexGoat (Jun 21, 2013)

I have purchased and now have a resin head one its way to me. I think I can do everything I want to it. However, I just realized that I have no clue how to fur a moving jaw! Any tips or wise words?


----------



## jorinda (Jun 24, 2013)

You have to make the tape pattern with open jaw. Otherwise the fur will rip when you move the jaw.


----------



## HexGoat (Jun 26, 2013)

jorinda said:


> You have to make the tape pattern with open jaw. Otherwise the fur will rip when you move the jaw.



But then wont it pucker on the sides when the jaw closes?


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, all moving jaws have that little pucker. You generally can't see it though.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 26, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> Yeah, all moving jaws have that little pucker. You generally can't see it though.



This. It will always be there, but usually you cannot see it much. If you try to remove that, you won't be able to open the jaw anymore. 

You might try to use stretchy fur, but that is rather expensive, complicated and might still restrain the jaw movement.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 26, 2013)

jorinda said:


> This. It will always be there, but usually you cannot see it much. If you try to remove that, you won't be able to open the jaw anymore.
> 
> You might try to use stretchy fur, but that is rather expensive, complicated and might still restrain the jaw movement.



You can also make sure to not make the cut out pattern to large. This will make it pucker way more than you'd like it too.

In a lot of suits you can also hide the puckering by extending the black part of the inside mouth or making that area darker in general to mask the pucker.


----------

